# Cob height



## Newhorseowner (29 October 2017)

Good evening, I've recently bought cob he hasn't been gelded yet. He's currently 17 months old and standing at 12.3/13hh his mum was 14 (something) and his dad was 15.2 what sort of height can I expect him to get too? 

Hope this is ok to ask on here.


----------



## Shay (29 October 2017)

There are a range of options to guess the height of a young horse once it has finished growing.  They are however just guesses and like human children the height the attain is linked to far more than just parent height.

You could try the measuring length from knee to cornary band in inches - some feel that equates to full growth height in hands.  You can opt for a spread graph like this one http://www.mitavite.com/projected_height_calculator

But at the end of the day it is juts a guess I'm afraid.


----------

